# Growing hops in a pot - using wire mesh



## trustyrusty (2/9/16)

Hi Guys

I have garden pot with a single fence stake holding up some wire mesh that is designed for nailing to a wall or fence for creeper plants. The wire goes around the pot half way. Tapers a little at the top but not quite a cone shape. Do you think that will work or does it need to be long single strings - zig zagged. There is plenty area for plant to latch on to. ........thoughts ?

Thanks


----------



## SimoB (2/9/16)

it's going to want to grow much higher than that. but a good start!


----------



## Brownsworthy (2/9/16)

How tall is that brick wall? Maybe you could stick an eye bolt in it and run some wire from the pot to it.

It'll probably work but you might get better results with a taller setup. I'm only growing hops for the first time this year so others would probably know better than me.


----------



## trustyrusty (2/9/16)

I might add another wire piece on top - like a hat... 
Wall is about same height where is it going, that was the production area out of the rain. This is my first year growing, so learning..

There is a nice north facing wall on the other side of rail, on top of the pergola, but that might next year's project, and some convincing... 
BTW whoever invented cable ties, hope they made a fortune cause they deserve it !


----------



## altone (2/9/16)

Definitely run some wires/string from the top of the mesh as high as you can.
My Hallertau and Goldings grew up and back down 3 metre high poles I had at the old place.

The 3 I have saved are struggling to survive after the move.
Hopefully they'll make it and bounce back next year 

edit: Hops like to grow UP so the more height you can give them the better

I used poles that could be raised up to 3m when they got big with sisal strings for them to climb up.


----------



## mccoullough1 (4/9/16)

I would do what others have said. Highest point of the wall install a hook and only use natural string, hops do much better if they can bind themselves and wire is not the best thing for this


----------



## wynnum1 (4/9/16)

_Baling twine_ is used for tomatoes its cheap as there is a big market and very strong could be the cheapest to get..


----------



## trustyrusty (4/9/16)

Thanks - I actually have string that feels like it is made from paper, natural product, quite strong .. Do you think if I wrap some string around the mesh it will help? Have some of the string within the mesh that is...
Or have some straight line strings from the highest point to the bottom?

I have added more wire mesh, so is 2.5 or more higher..

cheers


----------



## Feldon (4/9/16)

(posted this reply in 2013)

You can take advantage of the hop plant's manic desire to grow upwards by using an adjustable trellis system.

Put an eye bolt in top of the stake (or barge board on roof, whatever) with long spool of twine threaded through. Hop plant climbs up the twine to the top. You then pull both the bine and the twine down together to the bottom leaving a new length of twine exposed for the plant to climb up. Repeat until season over.

Got the idea from an old BYO mag article for growing hops in pots but its also applicable for inground growing. http://byo.com/stori...s-in-containers

Benefits include easy harvesting (no ladders) and progressive picking.

Its only the growing tips that stress out wanting to grow upwards, the more mature parts of the plant don't really seem to care too much if they are upside down.


----------



## wynnum1 (5/9/16)

If you grow the hops in a pot in sunny position the pot may need protection from heating up and damaging the roots .


----------



## trustyrusty (5/9/16)

Hi Do you think I should remove the mesh and just have string lines, I have increased height...
I thought mesh would quite good, as in the wild before they were harvested I am sure they did not find dead straight trees?

Can entwine some string with the mesh?
More natural, I think I have sisal based string..
thanks


----------



## wynnum1 (5/9/16)

With the strings they need to be tied off at ground level if you get a windy day can pull on the base of the plant and cause damage and if the twine is too small can cut the plant.


----------



## trustyrusty (8/10/16)

Hi Guys
Image of my hops - I dont think going well, made a great start, I think they should be bigger by now, and colour too me is looking stressed?
Planted early August..




I am not sure growing in pot is working,

Could be pot is too hot in the sun?
Not enough water - once or twice a day ...?
Too much water?
Not enough sun, gets full afternoon, not alot in the morning, on the balcony west facing..
Could it be not enough flowing breeze...

I dont really have another spot so I might have to abandon ...

thanks


----------



## jbaker9 (9/10/16)

I'm getting some rhizomes soon. Planning to start in pots then transplant into ground once I'm properly set up. Will this work ok?


----------



## wynnum1 (10/10/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> Hi Guys
> Image of my hops - I dont think going well, made a great start, I think they should be bigger by now, and colour too me is looking stressed?
> Planted early August..
> 
> ...


What did you fill the pot with a lot of the commercial potting mixes are crap may be worth re-potting or find them a new home


----------



## trustyrusty (10/10/16)

Yes commercial mix, I think it was a good brand but..... what do you suggest using...?
Also would they need full sun all day, that is a worry for me I think? Although I have seen images of hops in gardens and they wont get all day sun...


----------



## Lecterfan (10/10/16)

I can't add pics on here anymore without url nonsense. Anyway. Hops in pots... we all know hops need height for prolific fruiting, but it has been my experience that rhizomes of all sorts also need some space to be rhizomes. I had hops in the ground for 6 years as well as trying various pots with no success. I recently moved and have kept 4 varieties. Two are in half barrels, the other two in raised beds that are almost the size of spud boxes. The half barrels and not-quite-spud-boxes are the kind of minimum sizes that I have had any luck with. I tried in black pots that would have been 40L-ish and they were no good. The half barrels are probably double that, and the spud boxes are even bigger. This is just my experience and others might have success stories, but I just don't think they will be happy in that pot for the same reason that lots of vegies and ornamental seem as though they SHOULD grow in pots, but simply don't.


----------



## trustyrusty (10/10/16)

Yes I think you could be right, thanks

One of the hops, has been the same size for a month, came up out of the ground (or soil I mean) and saw the bad news and has gone to sleep 

BTW if you want to add pics, use FULL EDITOR - worked for me..


----------



## wynnum1 (10/10/16)

_Hop rhizomes_ will have stored resources and when its planted will use that to start off must be something wrong with the soil.


----------



## trustyrusty (10/10/16)

Any ideas of what soil I should use, Bunnings has about 100 different types of potting mixes, not sure which one..
or a home made soil mix for potting? tx


----------



## kaiserben (10/10/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> Yes I think you could be right, thanks
> 
> One of the hops, has been the same size for a month, came up out of the ground (or soil I mean) and saw the bad news and has gone to sleep



From what I've read, hops tend to shoot out and establish themselves for about a week (to the point where yours look like they're at) and then don't grow much for about 3 weeks, and then grow like crazy all of a sudden. That almost lines up with what you've said is happening. 

In my first year of growing that's, more or less, what has happened for me. So I wouldn't worry too much. I used commercial soil mix (then added a bit of slow-release fertiliser) and I doubt that potting mix is going to be a problem for a plant that is extremely difficult to stuff up growing. 

I planted 18 in proper ground and 1 in a pot. The potted one was planted a week after the other, yet it is now well ahead of the others. My pot is quite a bit bigger than yours though (about double the size). 

EDIT: I also gave it some seasol every couple of weeks, as well as adding the slow-release fertiliser that I'd mentioned. The potted plant is getting full sun, loads of breeze. It's now waist-height. The other ones (in the ground) are mostly still under 10cm.


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/10/16)

Yes, patience. It's only the start of October. I've also got some that have started growing then stopped for a few weeks. Last year I had them in pots with wire mesh, except I just had it attached to two stakes on either side of the pot and they were taller than that by about double. I used potting mix in the pots, along with a bit of chook poo and some Osmocote slow release fert. They did get more sun though, pretty well all day. They grew fine and I was able to brew a batch with the flowers from one plant earlier this year.

I left one of them in its pot this year, just swapped out the mesh screen for the one in the other pot not being used, and it has taken off like a rocket. Slowed a little now but still healthy.

I usually just water them once a day in the mornings before work at the moment. Will increase that when they start really going crazy.


----------



## trustyrusty (10/10/16)

Thanks Rocker1986, do have an image of the wire mesh set up, was it the same as mine, if you look back in the post, did you have any string at all or did it just grow up? I am think I might put some string around some of the mesh for a more natural feel... Do you have to train the plant to go up the first time or will it find it...? Lots of questions 

In one of my pots the one side of the plant has a bit of brown in it, I am not sure if that is a problem or how they are? cheers


----------



## trustyrusty (10/10/16)

BTW felt the pot today in the sun - very warm, I put some alu foil around... Why are these pots black, surely I am not the first to have an issue, it must be too hot surely? thanks


----------



## Rocker1986 (10/10/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> Thanks Rocker1986, do have an image of the wire mesh set up, was it the same as mine, if you look back in the post, did you have any string at all or did it just grow up? I am think I might put some string around some of the mesh for a more natural feel... Do you have to train the plant to go up the first time or will it find it...? Lots of questions
> 
> In one of my pots the one side of the plant has a bit of brown in it, I am not sure if that is a problem or how they are? cheers


Yeah mate, I do. The first attached was taken last week of my second year Fuggle plant.

I had no string or anything in mine, just the wire mesh on the stakes. I did train them up a bit although I noticed with later growth that they just trained themselves so this year I've left it to find its own way. Not sure about the brown, I had a bine on my Hallertau plant last year show a bit of browning on its leaves too but it didn't seem to hinder it. Bloody thing took over the mesh by the new year. Found a pic of it from February too, second (f'n sideways :lol thumbnail.

This year I have just the Fuggles in the pot, I have my Hallertau and Cascade in large raised garden beds with singular line type trellises on them.


----------



## tedwardo (11/10/16)

Thought I would share my hop growing experience thus far.
I planted my Red Earth rhizomes 2 years ago in a pot, without much success, mainly because my plants have been ravaged by grasshoppers, I have found that weekly doses of pyrethrum takes care of the pests. In the past I've also had inadequate drainage which meant the pooling water in the bottom of the pot went stagnant, it looked a lot like what your plants are showing there Trustyrusty, the leaves turned yellow and it wouldn't grow any further. For this season, I've moved the pot to a sunnier more open position and its showing great signs of life. Might even get a harvest this year.
I planted using a mixture of rich garden soil and horse manure for the bottom 2/3 and on top a bag of premium potting mix from the local sausage and bread supplier. All this is trial and error and for the first time it looks like I might get some results.
Great point about the pot getting too hot, I'll build a wooden planter box to insulate the pot.


----------



## trustyrusty (11/10/16)

Hi Guys, thanks for the replies, starting to think a 50g of hops of your choice in a sealed air tight bag from LHBS might be the easiest


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/10/16)

That is the easiest not doubt, but it's a lot of fun to be able to grow them at home and use them in a batch or two each year too! 

Conditions aren't always the best depending on your location or the way your yard etc. is set up though, unfortunately.


----------



## wynnum1 (11/10/16)

tedwardo said:


> Thought I would share my hop growing experience thus far.
> I planted my Red Earth rhizomes 2 years ago in a pot, without much success, mainly because my plants have been ravaged by grasshoppers, I have found that weekly doses of pyrethrum takes care of the pests. In the past I've also had inadequate drainage which meant the pooling water in the bottom of the pot went stagnant, it looked a lot like what your plants are showing there Trustyrusty, the leaves turned yellow and it wouldn't grow any further. For this season, I've moved the pot to a sunnier more open position and its showing great signs of life. Might even get a harvest this year.
> I planted using a mixture of rich garden soil and horse manure for the bottom 2/3 and on top a bag of premium potting mix from the local sausage and bread supplier. All this is trial and error and for the first time it looks like I might get some results.
> Great point about the pot getting too hot, I'll build a wooden planter box to insulate the pot.


When using pots horse manure may not be the best manure can have salts best to get aged compost and add sand _Vermiculite zeolite bio char clay and added nutrients and fertilizer what you buy may be mixed badly. _


----------



## trustyrusty (11/10/16)

BTW I think I used standard potting mix, seems to have a lot of bits of bark in it, so not sure how much soil content...
Could be high content of wood chips/ mulch? Is that a problem? I maybe should have mixed with sand, water content might not be holding.... I have got the foil around the pots and cool to touch..could help....

Also on the balcony there are white blinds in the window, that I closed to make a bit more reflection as in heat and light when it was cold, I have adjusted to not reflect - could have got too hot? cheers


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/10/16)

You've gotta bear in mind that it is only October too, I wouldn't expect them to be shot up all over the mesh yet anyway; even though my Fuggle plant is going well, it's nothing like what it will get to by the height of the growing season. Last year they didn't start taking over the mesh like in the photo I posted last night until about mid-late January. Even in December they were still just singular bines growing up the mesh. Then all of a sudden they went crazy and grew everywhere. FWIW I never put foil around my pots either, although I did intend to. Just never got around to it.

If you make sure the plant is watered properly, fertilised properly and the pot can drain well, then you shouldn't have any issues with them growing. Maybe the potting mix wasn't the greatest, I'm not sure. I used the Searles premium one in my pots.


----------



## trustyrusty (12/10/16)

Update also I added the trays under the pots, because I thought the soil was draining to quickly, it might be drying out, i thought that might keep a bit of water as a reserve, but actually since I did that one side of the plant has gone bad, so I have removed... cheers


----------



## trustyrusty (6/11/16)

Hi Guys,

Few months later, clinging on to life...
Any ideas...?
They came up pretty quick, soil must have be ok..
Water morning and evening, pot draining...

They had afternoon sun before but I moved to morning sun where I have some tomatoes which are going fine...
Something not right, I have put foil around bottom to keep cool, I wonder if the top area is too hot.
I did not fill to the top as I thought that would be a buffer for the wind when it was small? if they started going ok now would it be too later for a full harvest?

Thanks


----------



## tedwardo (6/11/16)

This is first year growth right? Usually that's when the roots will establish. Mine took off in the first few weeks but I haven't had any further growth in the last 2 weeks. I think they'll go dormant now for a while before taking off again. Patience and persistence my friend. My biggest problem at the moment is pests. Although your leaves aren't looking too happy.... anyone else want to weigh in?


----------



## trustyrusty (6/11/16)

Yes first year....


----------



## trustyrusty (7/11/16)

Are you saying on the first year they don't much?


----------



## tedwardo (7/11/16)

Yea. It shouldn't yelled much in the first year, the energy goes into establishing the root system. Although in my experience there's more growth than that. 
The colouring of the leaves is a cause for concern. I'd say the plants in stress. I'm learning as I go along. I think a dose of seasol and a mulching over the top to protect the soil will help. Wynnum1 and rocker1986 might be able to weigh in with some good advice. Have you used a fertiliser?

Mine stopped growing about 2 weeks ago. The initial growth was really quick, now it's slowed to a snails pace. I built a box to go around the outside which I'm yet to finish, but that should help insulate it during the summer. 
I had an influx of leaf suckers that damaged the lower leaves. I'm treating it with pyrethrum weekly to keep them at bay. I've still got a healthy growth up top. I've also trimmed the runners and any new lower growth to allow the plant to focus on the upper development. 
Keeping in mind that this is my 3rd year of growth at the moment. Its been neglected and left to the grasshoppers the last 2 but the root system has developed over this time. 
Keep at it.


----------



## trustyrusty (7/11/16)

Thanks yes I think the boxes and mulch or straw might help to keep soil moist and cool. I guess generally hops for cool climates...?


----------



## wynnum1 (7/11/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> BTW I think I used standard potting mix, seems to have a lot of bits of bark in it, so not sure how much soil content...
> Could be high content of wood chips/ mulch? Is that a problem? I maybe should have mixed with sand, water content might not be holding.... I have got the foil around the pots and cool to touch..could help....
> 
> Also on the balcony there are white blinds in the window, that I closed to make a bit more reflection as in heat and light when it was cold, I have adjusted to not reflect - could have got too hot? cheers


"standard potting mix" Not sure what the standards are but they can put waste products in that you would not like to use like used sandblasting sand and landfill leachate as long as in small amount would be looking for a good do it yourself mixture things like vermiculite perlite zeolite biochar _sphagnum moss peat moss __coconut fibre_ and sand its all about holding water and having the right ph anyone got a good mixture.


----------



## trustyrusty (7/11/16)

Thanks, can anyone recommend a potting mix or custom mix of soils, I used a standard mix but may have had a bit of sand for water retention? Cheers


----------



## trustyrusty (7/11/16)

BTW as you can one of the plants was growing well, and then looked a bit stressed..
I think since weather has become hotter, but I did remove the drip trays as I thought it was getting water logged..
Should I use trays or not...? Wonder if it drying out too quick, but then I thought it might have been stale water an issue in the bottom?


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/11/16)

No need for trays, or watering them morning and night at this point either. They don't like wet feet. I used the Searles premium potting mix in mine and they love it. I just water my potted Fuggle plant once a day at the moment, and it has grown a number of bines up the 2ish metre high mesh and has now just started throwing out laterals as well. The ones in my big planter boxes only get watered once every 2-3 days, but I might start giving them a daily drink now.


----------



## trustyrusty (7/11/16)

Thanks - Think I will have to re-pot, do recommend straw cover.?
Do you get full sun?


----------



## Mardoo (7/11/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> Hi Guys, thanks for the replies, starting to think a 50g of hops of your choice in a sealed air tight bag from LHBS might be the easiest


Bit late to the party here. Growing your own hops isn't necessarily a money-saving thing, more of a sub-hobby. Round about a crown's fourth year you may start getting amounts that trim some off your hops budget. But really, do it for the love of it. Hops are a long-term proposition.


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/11/16)

Trustyrusty said:


> Thanks - Think I will have to re-pot, do recommend straw cover.?
> Do you get full sun?


They do get full sun most of the day yeah. The potted one a little less than the others due to where it is in the yard, but that doesn't seem to have affected its growth. I haven't got any mulch on mine but it is recommended yes.


----------



## tedwardo (7/11/16)

Hops love sunlight hours hence they grow them in Tassie and South Island NZ in this hemisphere, anywhere with heaps of natural light will make them grow. I emptied a bag of "premium" potting mix I got from the big green shed on top of my plant as soon as I saw growth this year. I'd say watering 2 times a day is too much too.


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/11/16)

The plants themselves will grow happily just about anywhere - the reason they grow them commercially where there are longer daylight hours is because they produce more flowers there than they do further north where the days are shorter.

But yeah either way, growing them at home isn't intended to save money, for me anyway. It's just a little side hobby for fun and if I can get enough off them to use in a batch or two then I'm happy. I got enough from my Hallertau plant earlier this year to use in a late boil addition, the resultant beer turned out really nicely too.


----------



## trustyrusty (28/11/16)

I have added new potting mix and starting to get growth back..

In fact there are a few shoots of both plants - so I might end up with a lot more growth...

Should I cut off the dead leaves? Prune back and just leave new growth..

Lesson learnt- don't use cheap mix...

cheers


----------



## trustyrusty (19/4/17)

Hi Guys, plants starting to go brown, is that normal this time of year.....

not one flower.... (new growth, 1st year)

When the plant dies off for winter do I just cut down to soil level or just leave as is...

Thanks


----------



## blotto (19/4/17)

Its most likely normal. Mine are still green but I'm expecting them to start dieing off soon. Cut bines off at ground level.


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/4/17)

Yup, mine are starting to die back too. The Hallertau has died off the most so far but now it's got new 'laterals' shooting out of the main bines. The Fuggle is slowly dying back and the Cascade is too but it's still got a lot of green growth on it.

I plan to cut them back about the start of May. Last year I cut them back too early and they started shooting again because the weather was still warm.


----------

